# A push in the right direction...



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi everybody, two things:
First, I have this piece that I created just by messing around on the guitar it goes like this:
E
A
D -----------------------------------------------10 8 10
G -----------------------------------------10-8--------- 9
B ---------11-8---------11-8--------11-8 
E 11-10-8-----11-10-8-----11-10-8

The problem is I don't know where to go with it from there, any suggestions?

Secondly and partly related is that I want to be able to improvise on a guitar and not hit anything too out of key. Is this just a matter of learning scales and what notes go in each key? Is there any good sites or lessons anyone can recommend?

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

not sure where to go - but that last note sounds out of place - the 9th fret on the G string

a classic minor blues sound would have you resolving to the C note - so drop off that last "9" and it'll sound like a complete musical thought...but - that's just my opinion - no rules in creating art right!

and ya - a lot of improvising and makign it sound good to the conventional listener is knowing your scales in and out in every position on the neck and developing that "feel" for where you should punctuate your notes as they relate to the chord progression and the melody of the song....this is for me - the basics of improv lead playing - especially with the pentatonic,,,,but the basics can take you very very far in rock and blues


----------



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

So I should stick with a C scale to have everything sound in tune?


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

your notes started off in Cminor scale.....so ya - you should stick with that to make it sound "good" in anorth american contemporary sense..........you can also include Eb major scale....(Cminor is the relative minor to Eb major) ....and the pentatonics of both....this would be a starting point.......many more things can be done - but these simple rules will provide for endless hours of fun improv playing.


----------



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

Okay I'll google those scales and see what I can come up with.
Thanks for the help


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Throw some power chords after that beast, play with rhythms


----------

